# Durée de vie moyenne des portables



## msdosfolies (8 Mars 2005)

je viens donc d'acheter un powerbook apres avoir eu et vendu un ibook il y a un an.
la garantie 1 an me fait un peu peur du fait du prix des reparations eventuelles futures.
j'ai besoin d'etre rassuré en fait .
l'extension apple car pour un powerbook est dans les 400 euros je crois et c'est vraiment excessif pour 2 ans de plus mais moins cher qu'une reparation style disque dur HS.
de plus revendre son portable sans garanti cela doit faire baisser son prix .
j'ai encore 11 mois avant de me decider de prendre la garantie applecare je crois mais bon .

attendu que je prend tres soin de mes affaires et que mon powerbook est plus un portable d'appoint pour les deplacements et qu'il ne marche qu'une  heure par jour en moyenne,
je voulais vous demander pour ceux qui ont des portables combien de temps peut fonctionner un portable avant la premiere panne (hard ).
vos experiences ?
c'est un peu une loterie je sais mais sans parler non plus de malchance ou serie defectueuse, qu'elle est la moyenne en utilisant son ibook ou pb de maniere disons normale.

je vois chez des gens des palourdes qui marchent encore donc ça rassure mais qu'ne est il pour les nouveaux portables avec les processeurs plus rapide et qui chauffent un peu plus .
un peu trop tot encore pour le dire ?


1 an et 1 jour ?...non pitié
2 ans 
 3ans 
 plus


----------



## demougin (8 Mars 2005)

mon ibook a 4 ans et pas de pb (pas de chute, pas de vol, ..)


----------



## msdosfolies (8 Mars 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> mon ibook a 4 ans et pas de pb (pas de chute, pas de vol, ..)


 

merci de ta réponse et tu avais pris l'applecare ?


----------



## MarcMame (8 Mars 2005)

Mis à part des soucis généralisés sur une série de machine, il n'y a et ne peut y avoir de regles. C'est un peu le loto, comme tu le dis.
En général, un défaut de fabrication éventuel apparait assez vite, en tout cas avant la fin de la première année de garantie, mais pour cela, il faut l'utiliser normalement, c'est à dire au moins 3 heures par jour. Le fait que tu l'utilises seulement 1h/jour, pourrait retarder l'apparition de cette panne ou du moins, que tu ne t'en apperçoives un peu trop tard.
Pour bien faire, il faudrait que tu l'utilises intensément pendant un mois. Si il y a une panne quelconque, elle devrait apparaitre plus vite.


----------



## MortyBlake (8 Mars 2005)

J'en suis à mon 5ème portable (170, 180c, G3Wallstreet, Ibook500 12", Alu15") en 13 ans.

Je les utilise vraiment en portable par monts et par vaux (avion, train, extérieurs ...). L'important si tu bouges c'est la qualité du sac et éventuellement une "second skin".

Je les ai encore tous les 4 et ils marchent tous (je les allumes de temps en temps ...nostalgie)

Aucun problème avec, sauf mon Ibook que j'ai fait tomber allumé (ça m'a couter un disque dur, mais l'écran n'a rien eu, pas même un pixel de perdu)

Suis d'accord avec MarcMame et je n'ai jamais pris d'AppleCare.

C'est vrai que c'est un epu la loterie sauf qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gagnants qu'au Loto


----------



## Ptit-beignet (8 Mars 2005)

Hello,
ca fait 1 an que j'ai un iBook et je n'ai pas pris AppleCare parce que je trouvais ca trop cher (surtout pour un iBook). Je connais quelqu'un qui à un iBook (mais sedentaire) depuis 4 an, il marche nickel (mais il tiens plus que 30 min sur batterie) mais seulement 4-5h allumé par semaine.
Le mien a pas mal voyagé France-US , dans mon dos pendant mes visites a NYC, aller retour fac-appart (30min aller à pied ds sac a dos) tous les deux jours et aucun probleme. Il est presque allumé tout le temps quand il est pas en deplacement. Pas de signe de fatigue exterieur a part quelques rayures  malgré le bichonnage.
Donc je vote aussi pour le loto donc faut voir si tu es joueur ou pas


----------



## msdosfolies (8 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Mis à part des soucis généralisés sur une série de machine, il n'y a et ne peut y avoir de regles. C'est un peu le loto, comme tu le dis.
> En général, un défaut de fabrication éventuel apparait assez vite, en tout cas avant la fin de la première année de garantie, mais pour cela, il faut l'utiliser normalement, c'est à dire au moins 3 heures par jour. Le fait que tu l'utilises seulement 1h/jour, pourrait retarder l'apparition de cette panne ou du moins, que tu ne t'en apperçoives un peu trop tard.
> Pour bien faire, il faudrait que tu l'utilises intensément pendant un mois. Si il y a une panne quelconque, elle devrait apparaitre plus vite.


 
tu es de bon conseil ...je vais l'utiliser un peu plus ..hard


----------



## demougin (8 Mars 2005)

non   .


----------



## puffade (8 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> je viens donc d'acheter un powerbook apres avoir eu et vendu un ibook il y a un an.
> la garantie 1 an me fait un peu peur du fait du prix des reparations eventuelles futures.
> j'ai besoin d'etre rassuré en fait .
> l'extension apple car pour un powerbook est dans les 400 euros je crois et c'est vraiment excessif pour 2 ans de plus mais moins cher qu'une reparation style disque dur HS.
> ...



Je te connseille vivement de prendre l'applecare. Pour ma part, toutes les machines portables dont j'ai disposé ont eu au moins un problème nécessitant le SAV dans les trois ans qui ont suivi l'achat.
En particulier des problèmes de Disque dur qui ont laché en l'espace d'un instant (sur Ibook et Powerbook). Je pense que ne pas prendre l'applecare, c'est jouer avec le feu mais si tu aimes le risque... J'ai oublié de te préciser que je bichonne mes machines à la limite de la psychopathie et aucune n'avait subi de choc ou autre.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2005)

Moi je n'ai pas pris l'Apple care pour mon Alu et c'est clair que c'est un risque mais bon ...


----------



## TheRV (8 Mars 2005)

j'ai un iBook parlourde qui a bien vécu et il fonctionne au poil (sous panther et tout). Le pied : il a le wi-fi...
ca date de début 2000.. Il n'est juste pas à sa premiere batterie


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mars 2005)

Et tu n'avais pas pris l'Apple Care


----------



## Dahas (10 Mars 2005)

D'un côté la qualité des Macs est en baisse pour permettre un prix moindre. Moi aussi je me tate pour rallonger la garantie que j'utilise déja, mon iBook est en SAV.


----------



## msdosfolies (10 Mars 2005)

il y a l'option de la garantie (extension) FNAC qui est moins cher que l'apple care mais comme je l'ai pas pris à la fnac ...

Fnac assistance téléphonique et extension de garantie 36 mois pour Ordinateur portable Fnac assistance téléphonique et extension de garantie 36 mois pour Ordinateur portable
Pour Apple PowerBook


299,00 euros ça reste moins cher que l'apple care et 239 pour 2 ans


----------



## HCl (11 Mars 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai remplacé mon pc de bureau par un iBook G4 12" 800, il y a de ça 1an et 3 mois maintenant.

Il tourne sans arret (24h/24), sauf quand je decide de faire quelques trucs avec dans mon lit  Auquel cas il passe la nuit en veille... Mais sera reveillé dès le lendemain matin.

J'ai du le faire tomber une fois, de pas très haut.

Pour le moment, RAS, il tourne toujours aussi bien.

J'ai par contre pris l'AppleCare, on ne sait jamais


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

Ma palourde de l'automne 2000 a toujours bon pied bon oeil, y compris la batterie (la tenue en charge a baissé un peu mais c'est encore parfaitement utilisable). je l'utilise moins depuis 1 an et demi.

Ceci dit, comme bien d'autres te l'ont dit, c'est la loterie. Le problème est d'évalue le rapport coût/risque pour l'applecare. 

Par exemple, pour un portable, si tu as un pb de disque dur et que c'est une machine sur laquelle le disque dur est facile à changer (pas une palourde    ), le coût de remplacement est inférieur à l'applecare. Le problème est plutôt sur l'écran (ou les nappes écran- cartemère). Là il y a eu des séries un peu à problème mais souvent problèmes de première année. Le pb sur les portables, c'est que la moindre réparation (clavier, trackpad) coûte assez vite très cher. C'est donc plus utile sur un powerbook ou à la rigueur un ibook que sur un mac mini.

je ne l'avais pas fait pour ma palourde à l'époque (ça avait l'air assez béton comme machine et de fait...). Je l'ai fait par contre pour mon G5 bipro +écran 20" : en pourcentage c'était tout à fait acceptable vu le coût de la bête et bien m'en a pris puisque la carte mère a été changée.


----------



## poirot89 (11 Mars 2005)

moi, j'utilise un Titaniuim 400MHz que l'on m'a prété... il à 4 ans etc tourne toujours (avec 10.3.7 et iLife 05 qui étaient fournis avec mon mini).
je tiens environ 3h30 avec 2 batterie, perf. max et luminosité à fond.
le disque de 10Go clacque un peu, quelques pixel mort et c'est tous  
on pourrai qualifier sont utilisation d'intensive: fac tous les jours pour copier les cours plus surf le soir...
vive les mac


----------



## msdosfolies (11 Mars 2005)

ça rassure parfois de vous lire , en fait c'est juste une question de sous , si j'ai 450 euros de "trop" je prendrai l' ACare , sinon je prend pas mais c'est quand meme chiant apres un an de ne plus pouvoir prendre la garantie ,


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

tu peux quand meme la prendre jusqu'a 364 jours apres l'achat, ca laisse le temps de voir venir...


----------



## msdosfolies (11 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu peux quand meme la prendre jusqu'a 364 jours apres l'achat, ca laisse le temps de voir venir...


 
oui le décompte a commencé  

la garantie peut elle se prendre n'importe ou , par exemple à la boutique ou je l'ai acheté ?
en france ou usa, une astuce peut etre ?
aux states c'est peut etre moins cher ?


----------



## fleq (11 Mars 2005)

salut,
tu peux la prendre n'importe où (c'est international) mais moi, je te conceille ici :
http://www.tcsmacs.net/cgi-bin/WebObjects/FrAPPTCS
good luck,
eL


----------



## lexspidey (11 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> il y a l'option de la garantie (extension) FNAC qui est moins cher que l'apple care mais comme je l'ai pas pris à la fnac ...
> 
> Fnac assistance téléphonique et extension de garantie 36 mois pour Ordinateur portable Fnac assistance téléphonique et extension de garantie 36 mois pour Ordinateur portable
> Pour Apple PowerBook
> ...





non, c'est valable a partir de la date d'achat, donc la meme durée que chez apple, mais a la fnac tu a 15 jours seulement pour la prendre, et uniquement si tu l'a acheter dans une fnac.


----------



## elbibos (11 Mars 2005)

fleq a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> tu peux la prendre n'importe où (c'est international) mais moi, je te conceille ici :
> http://www.tcsmacs.net/cgi-bin/WebObjects/FrAPPTCS
> good luck,
> eL


Salut,

C'est très intéressant ton adresse, les tarifs pour les Apple Care sont bien moins chers que sur l'Apple Store, ce sont les même produits exactement ? Même durée de protection et même clauses/protections ?
Comment est-ce possible une telle différence de prix ?
Tu en as commandé et utilisé chez eux ?


----------



## fleq (11 Mars 2005)

salut,
- à priori, il n'y qu'un seul type d'Applecare quelque soit l'endroit dans le monde où tu l'achètes, donc même clauses,
- je les ai appelé, ça m'a l'air sérieux, ce sont bien des produits d'orgine et neufs.
- je vais passer commande ce we je pensre
à+
eL


----------



## elbibos (11 Mars 2005)

D'accord, merci. Très intéressant en tout cas, j'ai acheté un ibook début janvier donc j'ai encore pas mal de temps avant de me décider, mais vu les prix qu'ils proposent c'est déjà nettement plus intéressant... 

A +


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2005)

elbibos a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, merci. Très intéressant en tout cas, j'ai acheté un ibook début janvier donc j'ai encore pas mal de temps avant de me décider, mais vu les prix qu'ils proposent c'est déjà nettement plus intéressant...
> 
> A +



Le prix proposé pour l'Applecare iBook + frais d'envoi est très exactement le prix de l'Applecare iBook version éducation sur l'AS suisse. Amusant !


----------



## elbibos (12 Mars 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Le prix proposé pour l'Applecare iBook + frais d'envoi est très exactement le prix de l'Applecare iBook version éducation sur l'AS suisse. Amusant !


Ha bon, amusant 
Mais c'est surtout sensiblement moins cher que l'AppleCare proposé sur l'AppleStore


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

pour répondre à la question, mon powerbook 667 peut en témoigner : mon powerboook 140 se porte bien !


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Mars 2005)

fleq a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> tu peux la prendre n'importe où (c'est international) mais moi, je te conceille ici :
> http://www.tcsmacs.net/cgi-bin/WebObjects/FrAPPTCS
> good luck,
> eL




IBook G3 depuis 2 ANs.......Acheté G4 14" il y a 3 mois...Pas pris Apple care : Motif ne fonctionne que dans le pays d'achat.......G3 et G4 achat en Belgique et fonctionnent en Espagne.......Celà dit Mac depuis 79 et jamais connu de prob majeurs.


----------



## msdosfolies (13 Mars 2005)

fleq a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> tu peux la prendre n'importe où (c'est international) mais moi, je te conceille ici :
> http://www.tcsmacs.net/cgi-bin/WebObjects/FrAPPTCS
> good luck,
> eL


 
merci 

pas mal le site ,et pas cher l'apple care .
la memoire generique par contre faut tester car c'est pas de la garantie à vie .

ils ont un tel en 01 en plus et une adresse à paris .
sais tu si la boutique à paris à du stock et vend directement  ?


----------



## msdosfolies (13 Mars 2005)

fleq a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> - à priori, il n'y qu'un seul type d'Applecare quelque soit l'endroit dans le monde où tu l'achètes, donc même clauses,
> - je les ai appelé, ça m'a l'air sérieux, ce sont bien des produits d'orgine et neufs.
> - je vais passer commande ce we je pensre
> ...


 
tu nous diras ?


----------



## elbibos (13 Mars 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> IBook G3 depuis 2 ANs.......Acheté G4 14" il y a 3 mois...Pas pris Apple care : Motif ne fonctionne que dans le pays d'achat.......G3 et G4 achat en Belgique et fonctionnent en Espagne.......Celà dit Mac depuis 79 et jamais connu de prob majeurs.


Ha bon ? Alors finalement c'est international ou pas ? :mouais:
Il me semblait avoir lu que les garanties pour les portables étaient internationales, ce qui ne semble pas si étonnant vu que les portables sont fait pour bouger... 
Personne a testé le cas de figure achat dans un pays et réparation dans un autre ?...


----------



## fred777 (16 Mars 2005)

salut, j ai acheté un powerbook  il y a 15 mois , j ai pas pris la garantie applecare, je l utilise en intensif ( son photo video ) train avion  voiture ... pas de choc pas tombe 

mais il s est mis en rideau pdt mes vacances et il demarre que si je vrille un peu la coque
pas de probleme d alimentation  donc pour il y a de grandes chances que ce soit  la carte mere  ( 400- 500¤) plus la main d oeuvre  mini 150 ¤   le tout HT 

je suis un peu degouté et franchement je sais pas ce que je vais faire


----------



## mercutio (16 Mars 2005)

Sur ibook:


1 an et une semaine: mon trackpad déconne !


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2005)

Vu le prix de la carte mere+main d'oeuvre ca fait beaucoup, tu économises encore un peu et puis tu verras pour un neuf


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mars 2005)

fred777 a dit:
			
		

> il demarre que si je vrille un peu la coque pas de probleme d alimentation donc pour il y a de grandes chances que ce soit la carte mere ( 400- 500¤) plus la main d oeuvre mini 150 ¤ le tout HT


Qui te dit que la carte mère est HS ? Toi ou un technicien de maintenance Apple ?
Si ton Mac démarre en vrillant un peu la coque, il est plus que probable que le problème ne vienne que d'un simple faux/mauvais contact de la batterie avec le portable.
Tu peux commencer par regarder si un nettoyage des contacts batterie/powerbook n'améliorerait pas les choses.
Si la batterie à un peu de jeu dans son emplacement, essaye d'y coincer un petit bout de carton.


----------



## msdosfolies (16 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> pour répondre à la question, mon powerbook 667 peut en témoigner : mon powerboook 140 se porte bien !


 
tu l'as depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as depuis combien de temps ?



depuis qu'un gars d'un journal de gauche parisien l'a oublié dans un placard quand il a quitté sa copine qui l'a ensuite refilé à une amie qui me l'a filé après une AES que j'avais fini chez elle... 

gardarem lou pascalou !


----------



## msdosfolies (17 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> depuis qu'un gars d'un journal de gauche parisien l'a oublié dans un placard quand il a quitté sa copine qui l'a ensuite refilé à une amie qui me l'a filé après une AES que j'avais fini chez elle...
> 
> gardarem lou pascalou !


 
et c'etait en qu'elle année


----------



## fleq (21 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> tu nous diras ?


bonjour à tous,
qqs infos sur TCS :
- ils ont bien une adresse à Paris, mais pas d'accueil public => VPC uniquement
- j'ai commandé par internet l'APP pour mon PB, envoyé un chq, et reçu la boiboite en 3 jours, envoi recommandé, RàS.
- activation de l'APP sur le site Apple, RàS
à priori pas de soucis, tout bon pour économiser 140 ¤
eL


----------



## msdosfolies (21 Mars 2005)

fleq a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> qqs infos sur TCS :
> - ils ont bien une adresse à Paris, mais pas d'accueil public => VPC uniquement
> - j'ai commandé par internet l'APP pour mon PB, envoyé un chq, et reçu la boiboite en 3 jours, envoi recommandé, RàS.
> ...


 

c'est super mais c'est quand meme bizarre non ? 140 euros de moins ?


----------



## ThiGre (21 Mars 2005)

elbibos a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Alors finalement c'est international ou pas ? :mouais:
> Il me semblait avoir lu que les garanties pour les portables étaient internationales, ce qui ne semble pas si étonnant vu que les portables sont fait pour bouger...
> Personne a testé le cas de figure achat dans un pays et réparation dans un autre ?...



Absolument, mon premier portable WallStreet a été acheté en Californie. En panne de trackpad et de haut-parleur au bout de 15 jours, il est parti en réparation en Hollande via Grenoble sans aucun problème. Il a maintenant 7 ans (nov 1998) et il marche toujours, j'ai juste changé la charnière l'été dernier. Maintenant il fait figure de Vétéran à côté de mon PB 17" d'oct 2004


----------



## vincmyl (21 Mars 2005)

Biensur que les garanties sont internationales avec les portables    je me demande si c'est le seul constructeur a proposer ca


----------



## fred777 (22 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Qui te dit que la carte mère est HS ? Toi ou un technicien de maintenance Apple ?
> Si ton Mac démarre en vrillant un peu la coque, il est plus que probable que le problème ne vienne que d'un simple faux/mauvais contact de la batterie avec le portable.
> Tu peux commencer par regarder si un nettoyage des contacts batterie/powerbook n'améliorerait pas les choses.
> Si la batterie à un peu de jeu dans son emplacement, essaye d'y coincer un petit bout de carton.


 merci pour le conseil batterie  mais malheuresement  j ai fait le meme  test  juste avec l alim
  en retirant la batterie   et j ai le meme probleme, 
perso je pense que c est un faux contact ou une fissure   sur la carte mere et ds ce cas la je suis pas sur  qu'ils prennent la peine de me le signaler 

est il possible d' utiliser l 'ecran  pour  le mettre a l arriere d une voiture   genre lecteur dvd pour enfants ?


----------



## MarcMame (22 Mars 2005)

fred777 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le conseil batterie  mais malheuresement  j ai fait le meme  test  juste avec l alim en retirant la batterie   et j ai le meme probleme,
> perso je pense que c est un faux contact ou une fissure   sur la carte mere et ds ce cas la je suis pas sur  qu'ils prennent la peine de me le signaler


Trouve toi un pote bricoleur ! 



> est il possible d' utiliser l 'ecran  pour  le mettre a l arriere d une voiture   genre lecteur dvd pour enfants ?


Malheureusement non. L'écran est solidaire du Mac. Si celui ci ne fonctionne pas, l'écran non plus.


----------

